# The Death of an Angel



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, this was first of all intended to be set during the Battle of Terra around Sanguinius however it soon changed to a small Alt-History story:victory:

The Imperial Palace rocked under the endless salvo coming from the enemy lines outside. Astartes and Custodes stood defiant, weapons held at the hip and roaring a righteous fury that was the Bolt Round. Traitors were reaped, adding to the ramp of bodies before the Loyalists who were led by a true hero. 

Standing taller than anything else present, even the glorious Custodes and wreathed in a red armour covered with a ragged cream robes Sanguinius ruined foes with every swing of his deadly blade. His giant white wings now dripped with blood, some of the feathers now the deepest crimson. Both were folded into his back, the tips visible at his thighs. 

A mane of golden hair flowed from his head, the tips caked with dry blood and sweat. Bloody freckles covered the bridge of his nose and cheeks where a skull had disintegrated to close to him, his red lips cracked in a dozen places while his piercing blue eyes cast warning glances at any Traitor who dwelled to near. 

Hundreds of purity seals covered his ornate armour, some with crisped edges while others were nothing more than fluttering streamers in the ice cold wind. He stepped forwards, un-holstering a Storm Bolter at his side, it looked like a mere toy within his hands yet with every time the Primarch pulled its trigger the weapon bucked, tearing away a part of a Traitor. 

And then the Lord of Death advanced. Covered in ragged brown-yellow robes the beast was one that could incite fear into any. A bronze armour covered him head to toe, a pair of glowing amber eyes stared outwards from its dark hood. Rust and bulbous blisters covered most of its armour, a almost rotted look while either side of his shoulders was a rotted wing. Resting in one hand and pointed to the ground behind him was the Manreaper. Mortarion. 

Once Brothers Sanguinius and Mortarion had fought side by side during the Hadrax VII Purging where friendships were formed between the Marines of both their Legions, and now they would fight to the death. The Red Angel lifted into the air, dropping his Storm Bolter to the ground he let his wings carry his weight and held the blade in both hands while pointing it towards his depraved Brother-Primarch who kicked upwards, bones forming a maelstrom around him from the thousands of dead that he stood upon. 

They flew towards each other slowly, Sanguinius staring into those cold seemingly dead eyes with a pang of hatred and betrayal deep within him. Mortarion hovered a few metres away, wings fluttering in the wind like a hummingbirds, how he was still flying it was unknown to Sanguinius. A rasp was emitted from the broken chords that formed Mortarion’s throat followed by “Sanguinius, Brother….Prosper you could have, instead you stand loyal to the False Emperor” he coughed wildly, skeletal fingers tightening around his weapon. 

Sanguinius could not have been so distraught. His Brothers had openly sided with the Warmaster, closest to Sanguinius than anyone else. His brow furrowed and his lips curled as he returned “Mortarion you vile bastard, who was the foul being that granted you the power of the skies? You shall die by my hand today Brother!” with that he dived forwards, blade outstretched. 

Below them Astartes clashed, Bolters sputtered and Chainswords whirred each followed closely by a shrill shriek as tanks advanced forwards, gears grinding and cannons flashing as rounds were propelled forwards faster than anything could run. In the distance a group of Titans danced in a wall of fire, roaring as weapons were used to hit their Loyalist counterparts or vice versa. 

Sanguinius felt his blade slide away from the riveted armour of his corrupt Brethren, flanks cutting open a pus filled blister and sending it splattering on the heads of those far below. Mortarion struck the haft of Manreaper into the temple of Sanguinius, sending a wave of nausea over Sanguinius and drawing blood in his mouth. 

The Blood Angel spun his blade around, it clashed with the curved one of Manreaper and sent sparks twisting in all directions, both Primarchs locked in a deadly embrace of pain and curses. Mortarion was taller than Sanguinius, even without his Daemonic advantages he had been the tallest of all Primarchs save perhaps Magnus the Red or Angron. 

Both Primarchs wrapped hands around each others throats, a black liquid squirted from the fanged mouth of the Lord of Death while a scream echoed from that of Sanguinius who stabbed his blade into the fattened gut of his Brother, foul contents leaking out over the glorious armour of the Loyalist. Mortarion grinned as the blade ripped upwards, shearing armour and organs alike laughing wildly he pressed his sidearm, the Lantern into the chest of his Brother and fired. 

Both Primarchs fell like dead birds, bodies melting as they did so. Armour flaked away gently, pieces of skin joined to the sections. The last thing to touch to horde below was a single white feather stained with blood and ash, burning as it did so the Marine it touched fell to his knees in agony holding his head and exploded outwards in a wave of blood. 

_The Blood Angels had turned upon enemy and ally alike at the sight of their beloved Father dying, slaughtering any they could get their hands upon they took to their Stormbirds and departed for the Warp never to be seen from again. Eight days later after the Death of Sanguinius the rest of the Traitor Legions, led by Leman Russ and Vulkan broke orbit forcing the Loyalist White Scars and Imperial Fists into a last stand that none would emerge from. The Emperor was forced upon the Golden Throne by Horus, a reborn Mortarion watching from the background. _


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Very good story. Liked the alternate ending to the Death of Sanguinius.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers for the post The Fallen, also thanks for fixing the title Commissar Ploss, thought it sounded a bit wrong lol:victory:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Heh, a nice indulgence. I particularly wonder how the showdown of Horus vs. the Emperor went in this version, without the broken body of Sanguinius to spur the Emperor to higher heights of wrath...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It actually never happened. The Emperor was captured after the Luna Wolves led by First Captain Luc Sedirae stormed the Throne Room and put Him, Dorn and the Khan under arrest (The latter two were later executed along with the majority of their Legion for not joining the Warmaster Horus (Though this was not always the case as a elite unit of White Scars known as the Storm Bringers still exist) while the Emperor was entombed in the Golden Throne.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Cheers for the post The Fallen, also thanks for fixing the title Commissar Ploss, thought it sounded a bit wrong lol:victory:


not a problem. :victory:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow i like the changed history
Is their more to this or is it a one off?


----------

